# IH 330 utility Help?



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello to all the forum folks. My Grandpa owns an IH 330 utility and has been asking if I would get on and see if you good folks might know where to get a new hydrolic unit for his baby? The poor thing leaks when you use the hydolic lever. Is it possible to get a new/rebuilt unit for this tractor? Much thanks to all from myself and grandpa.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does the hydraulic pump leak, or the control valve (what the lever attaches to/operates)? If the pump leaks, I'd just replace it with a rebuilt unit from either a local CaseIH dealer or an aftermarket seller. If the control valve leaks, it can be rebuilt with new o-rings and seals. If you don't feel up to the task, you could take it into a shop and have it done. I'd go to a CaseIH dealer, local tractor mechanic, or a specialized hydraulic repair shop and have it done if you don't want to do it your self. There really isn't much to the valves, usually a center spool with grooves cut into it to allow oil to pass between certain passages, and o-rings around the spool to seal it. There may be relief valves installed in the valve assembly to protect the system, but overall, its pretty easy to fix.


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Country Boy, it is leaking on the control valve. Guess i'll try and dis-assemble this thing and see what I'm up against. Push comes to shove, I'll take to a shop here in town. Thanks for your help, Grandpa and myself are greatful.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a breakdown of the hydraulic controls. You can find more parts breakdowns and parts lists if you go HERE and use the "Parts & Service" link at the top of the page. Click on "Search for Parts" and type in your model number on the page that comes up. It will give you the same info that your dealer will have.


----------

